# Eastman anyone ?



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

I was playing an Eastman e 20 ss the other day , made in China, solid woods , and thought it sounded and played great ! The guy offered it to me for about half what Cosmo pricing is . Anyone have one ? Did the glow wear off after awhile and it fell out of favour ? I really liked it at the time, but I have been down this road before with Blue ridge.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Go over to the acoustics forum. Eastman's are for real acoustics. There is just never anything bad said about them. I really get tired of "it's made in China" syndrome. They have been making guitars for decades and many models are made there that are better than what you will find in North America. We also have made a bunch of low end instruments just like every other country in the world.

If you have found an Eastman at a very good price and it is the tone you like, grab it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Go over to the acoustics forum. Eastman's are for real acoustics. There is just never anything bad said about them. I really get tired of "it's made in China" syndrome. *They have been making guitars for decades *and many models are made there that are better than what you will find in North America. We also have made a bunch of low end instruments just like every other country in the world.
> 
> If you have found an Eastman at a very good price and it is the tone you like, grab it.


Based on the statement in bold other parts of the world have been making guitars for a century or more so they should be better. It doesn't matter how long you've been making them. Martin has been making guitars for over a century yet Collings and Bourgeois quality far surpasses most of what Martin puts out.
Usually the people that say they're chinese made guitar is far better than "X Brand" are people that couldn't afford "X Brand". 
Thats not to say that some chinese made brands aren't great value. Getting you 80% of the way there at 50% of the cost.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I compared their "D-18" to an actual Martin D-18 and wasn't impressed.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Based on the statement in bold other parts of the world have been making guitars for a century or more so they should be better. It doesn't matter how long you've been making them. Martin has been making guitars for over a century yet Collings and Bourgeois quality far surpasses most of what Martin puts out.
> Usually the people that say they're chinese made guitar is far better than "X Brand" are people that couldn't afford "X Brand".
> Thats not to say that some chinese made brands aren't great value. Getting you 80% of the way there at 50% of the cost.


Many Chinese guitars are more than great value. Some of them are simply great guitars. Play some with an open mind.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I had an E10om for a while and traded it for a Strat in a fit of Strat GAS. I wish I hadn't done that. The Strat is long gone and I miss that OM. They are very good guitars and sound great. They don't sound exactly like the Martin or Gibson models they emulate, but they have their own good sound.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Religious forum wars are always fun to watch. A good guitar is a good guitar. It doesn't matter who made it or where it was made. What matters is the quality of the materials, the design, and the quality of the build.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> Religious forum wars are always fun to watch. A good guitar is a good guitar. It doesn't matter who made it or where it was made. What matters is the quality of the materials, the design, and the quality of the build.


And the sound it makes, of course.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm not as impressed with the flattop acoustic guitars as I am with their electrics, though they're ARE worth trying. Eastman is a quality manufacturer. I've tried several semi-hollow electrics that were stellar and a friend owned one that I borrowed a few times that I should have bought when I had the chance (it was sold to help pay his debts when he died).

However, the solid wood carved acoustic mandolins are superb.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I'm not as impressed with the flattop acoustic guitars as I am with their electrics, though they're ARE worth trying. Eastman is a quality manufacturer. I've tried several semi-hollow electrics that were stellar and a friend owned one that I borrowed a few times that I should have bought when I had the chance (it was sold to help pay his debts when he died).
> 
> *However, the solid wood carved acoustic mandolins are superb*.


I thought that was where they started and acquired some of their expertise. Yes? or No?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I thought that was where they started and acquired some of their expertise. Yes? or No?


Violins were first, I believe.

About


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Tried couple of them when I was looking for a lower cost guitar and yeah they have their own good sound although both the ones I tried had neck issues which was kinda unexpected bcs the problem was quite obvious on both of them. That and the slightly narrow nut width meant that I didn’t go any further with them. Nice sound though.

I have one of their mandolins which I like very much.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I'm not as impressed with the flattop acoustic guitars as I am with their electrics, though they're ARE worth trying. Eastman is a quality manufacturer. I've tried several semi-hollow electrics that were stellar and a friend owned one that I borrowed a few times that I should have bought when I had the chance (it was sold to help pay his debts when he died).
> 
> However, the solid wood carved acoustic mandolins are superb.


I saw Ian Thomas with some others (Lunch at Allen's) in concert tonight and he joked about his Eastman mandolin. He said Gibson would be upset if they knew he had an Eastman. Apparently, he only learned to play the mandolin lately.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I saw Ian Thomas with some others (Lunch at Allen's) in concert tonight and he joked about his Eastman mandolin. He said Gibson would be upset if they knew he had an Eastman. Apparently, he only learned to play the mandolin lately.


I've picked up a couple of the higher end Eastman mandolins in the Burlington L&M in the past, as I play some Mandolin and they were pretty nice. But there was also a Gibson F5 there that was simply amazing and no comparison. Of course I grew up with bluegrass and the Gibson mandolin is "that" sound. Everything about it, feel, look and tone were miles and miles above. But so was the price tag. It cost about the same as my Martin D-28 Authentic.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Usually the people that say they're chinese made guitar is far better than "X Brand" are people that couldn't afford "X Brand".
> Thats not to say that some chinese made brands aren't great value. Getting you 80% of the way there at 50% of the cost.


I think you are generalizing this too much. There are many of us that have the means to buy the best of the best but choose to buy products that make better dollars and sense. 80% to you may be 100% to someone else. And to those who are happy with 80% vs spending 3-5X more to achieve that 20% more gain, then I applaud that. Everything in life is a trade off. Some like to burn money, others like to make money

As for MIC, they are not an up and comer, they have arrived. If you think they don't have the capability to be the world's best, you are wrong. Their chosen market is one that makes the most sense, and that's in the good to very good product for best value/volume sales.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Scotty said:


> I think you are generalizing this too much. There are many of us that have the means to buy the best of the best but choose to buy products that make better dollars and sense. 80% to you may be 100% to someone else. And to those who are happy with 80% vs spending 3-5X more to achieve that 20% more gain, then I applaud that. Everything in life is a trade off. Some like to burn money, others like to make money
> 
> As for MIC, they are not an up and comer, they have arrived. If you think they don't have the capability to be the world's best, you are wrong. Their chosen market is one that makes the most sense, and that's in the good to very good product for best value/volume sales.


My generalities hold quite true for the most part. Those that compromise and look for total value over the details that get you top tier have different priorities. I could afford a high end luxury car. But I drive a Hyundai Sonata sport tech because I don't give a shit about cars as long as it gets me from point A to point B. However I have about 15k tied up in 2 acoustics because I was looking for something specific and my priorities were to get the finest guitar I could afford. Sure I could better value in an offshore brand but it wouldn't be exactly what I want. Those who compromise either don't know the difference or they know and aren't willing to spend 50% more money for 15% more gain. Theres nothing wrong with that. There are a lot of products I compromise on to.
There's a stereo\TV shop guy in town that I know who sells high end 4k tv's. always trying to talk me in to spend 5 to 10k for a top of line tv. I always tell him my 5 year old plasmas are awesome and I'm happy with them. My 65" cost me $1,200 when I bought it. I can tell the difference between the sets csting 2k and the ones costing 10k but I certainly wouldn't spend that on a TV. When my plasmas are done and I'm out for a new tv I'll be looking at spending no more than $1,500. Thats just my priority. But I'll never tell the guy that my $1,200 plasma is as good as his 10K OLED. Same thing with guitars. Yes a lot of those offshore brand guitars are great and good value. But the likelihood they'll give a Collings Traditional or a Martin Authentic any run for the money is about zero.
So as you say some like to burn money. Almost every one has a way of burning money. Its just most of us have priorities on what we like to burn money on. Thats why I'm on a guitar forum and not a car forum.
Whats MIC?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I saw Ian Thomas with some others (Lunch at Allen's) in concert tonight and he joked about his Eastman mandolin. He said Gibson would be upset if they knew he had an Eastman. Apparently, he only learned to play the mandolin lately.


Why would Gibson be upset?


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

When I'm considering a good acoustic, it's K. Yairi, Larrivee, or Eastman mostly. You have to try them though, but the same goes for Gibson or Matin guitars at two or three times the price.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Studies have show when people spend money on a product it usually gets good reviews from them. When they spend big money on items, it is rare they don't get a good review from the owner. It is difficult for a person to admit they may have spent way more than others to obtain the same thing. I usually consider all the bad reviews and over the top reviews with skepticism because of this.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Studies have show when people spend money on a product it usually gets good reviews from them. When they spend big money on items, it is rare they don't get a good review from the owner. It is difficult for a person to admit they may have spent way more than others to obtain the same thing. I usually consider all the bad reviews and over the top reviews with skepticism because of this.


As always you've given me something to think about.., when researching a product avoid taking the negative and the positive reviews into consideration. Makes sense.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> As always you've given me something to think about.., when researching a product avoid taking the negative and the positive reviews into consideration. Makes sense.


Got to admit, it helps to narrow it down.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> Got to admit, it helps to narrow it down.


I hope you got my usual sarcasm in responding to Steadly. 

Why research anything at all if you ignore the negative and the positive? If you read the product is 'just ok', does it make you want to buy it?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I hope you got my usual sarcasm in responding to Steadly.


I got it...and was trying to make a joke for you. (fail?)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> I got it...and was trying to make a joke for you. (fail?)


i dunno


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> i dunno


Try laughing ...then all my effort will have been worth it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> Try laughing ...then all my effort will have been worth it.


LOL


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> Try laughing ...then all my effort will have been worth it.




Hope this helps!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I haven't tried any of their acoustic offerings, but I've played a few of their 335 copies and thought they were very nice.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have an Eastman OM, it's a great guitar


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I was at L&M in Hamilton today during lunch break and was sitting down playing one of the new re spec'd Martin D-28's. This older gentleman there liked what I was playing so handed me a $269 Yamaha off the wall. He was thinking about buying it and wanted to hear how it sounded. Well I'll be dammed if that thing didn't sound great. Much better than most of the $2,000+ Gibson acoustics hanging on the wall. Not as good as the D-28 but close enough it would be difficult to convince an average player to spend the extra. I don't normally grab any guitar off the wall costing less than a couple thousand. This Yamaha sounded great and had a fairly chunky neck to boot. Don't know what model it was but it was a dreadnought.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I was at L&M in Hamilton today during lunch break and was sitting down playing one of the new re spec'd Martin D-28's. This older gentleman there liked what I was playing so handed me a $269 Yamaha off the wall. He was thinking about buying it and wanted to hear how it sounded. Well I'll be dammed if that thing didn't sound great. Much better than most of the $2,000+ Gibson acoustics hanging on the wall. Not as good as the D-28 but close enough it would be difficult to convince an average player to spend the extra. I don't normally grab any guitar off the wall costing less than a couple thousand. This Yamaha sounded great and had a fairly chunky neck to boot. *Don't know what model it was* but it was a dreadnought.


Oh, great! So, you're just going to leave us hanging like that?

I had a similar experience a number of months ago. I just couldn't believe how well that Yamaha sounded. It wasn't like the Martins but it was very, very good.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I've never tried Eastman acoustics, but I've been impressed with their electrics and e-mando's. The reason I'm chiming in here is to throw my hat into the "not everyone can afford a Martin/Gibson, but don't shoot down lesser guitars if you can" camp.

As I've said in another thread, when I was acoustic shopping I went into a shop with my A/E Vantage. They said they'd give me $X for it as trade, and I said start putting acoustics in my hand until I found one I like. I narrowed it down to a $500 Samick and a $3500 Martin based mostly on feel and play-ability. Of course the Martin edged the Samick on tone, but not by so much it had to have it! This has to be at least 10-12 years ago and I went with the Samick. Could I technically afford the Martin?? Probably, but I couldn't _justify _the Martin. Samick are Korean, but there are some really nice MIC (Made in China) guitars. I think Eastman are amongst them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> I've never tried Eastman acoustics, but I've been impressed with their electrics and e-mando's. The reason I'm chiming in here is to throw my hat into the "not everyone can afford a Martin/Gibson, but don't shoot down lesser guitars if you can" camp.
> 
> As I've said in another thread, when I was acoustic shopping I went into a shop with my A/E Vantage. They said they'd give me $X for it as trade, and I said start putting acoustics in my hand until I found one I like. I narrowed it down to a $500 Samick and a $3500 Martin based mostly on feel and play-ability. Of course the Martin edged the Samick on tone, but not by so much it had to have it! This has to be at least 10-12 years ago and I went with the Samick. Could I technically afford the Martin?? Probably, but I couldn't _justify _the Martin. Samick are Korean, but there are some really nice MIC (Made in China) guitars. *I think Eastman are amongst them*.


I want to take the opportunity to tell you that you are, well.........wrong, sort of. Eastman IS amongst them.

On the $2000.00 difference between the Samick and the Martin, f think most would agree with with you and I would be _*amongst*_ them.

I was looking for a good acoustic awhile back and looked hard at Samick, especially one that was on Kijiji but ended up with another Asian mfr., Alvarez Masterbuilt. If you get a chance, try one and see what you think.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> I want to take the opportunity to tell you that you are, well.........wrong, sort of. Eastman IS amongst them.
> 
> On the $2000.00 difference between the Samick and the Martin, f think most would agree with with you and I would be _*amongst*_ them.
> 
> I was looking for a good acoustic awhile back and looked hard at Samick, especially one that was on Kijiji but ended up with another Asian mfr., Alvarez Masterbuilt. If you get a chance, try one and see what you think.


Soooo.... I'm "wrong" but only in a grammatical sense? "are" vs "is" in conjunction with amongst? Correcting grammar in a forum.... hmmmm...(I don't emoji, so you'll have to believe I'm grinning[seriously])

A friend has a 12 string Alvarez Masterbuilt, it is a _*very nice*_ guitar. He rarely plays it, I've tried to buy it several times.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Eastman makes a great guitar. I've owned an El Rey and an archtop and both were superb.

I was in Beijing earlier in the year and looked for a mandolin - after extensive negotiations using a translation app, ends up the Eastman mandolins are cheaper in Canada (ha ha)


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

A buddy of mine and I spent the day a few weeks ago The Twelfth Fret trying out acoustics and we focused on new and used MIA guitars like Taylor and Martin at the lower end of their price range, plus the entry level MIM Taylors.

My buddy and I were converging on a Martin GCPA something when one of the sales staff directed us to a used Eastman OM. We had overlooked it. We played it and A/B'd it against a bunch we had liked and both of us thought it best. It was much warmer sounding than the Taylors and a very balanced compared to the Martin's, in a nit picky way. It was also very powerful.

It was a whole lotta guitar for just over a grand with HSC in near mint condition. He bought it.

Super kudos to the staff there for directing us to a lower priced guitar than we were converging on, after listening to us play for a couple hours and sensing what we were after.


----------

